# 4 x 8 GB or 2 x 16 GB - which is better?



## VulkanBros (Aug 28, 2017)

Hi

In my new RyZEN machinery i want to upgrade the memory - but
is there any differences/limitation between using 4 x 8 GB vs. 2 x 16 GB?

My intention is to use: CORSAIR CMD16GX4M2B3200C16 ver4.31 in either 4 x 8 or 2 x 16


----------



## agent_x007 (Aug 28, 2017)

AMD's recommendation : 





Less DIMMs = better. Less Ranks = higher frequency.
^Regardless of BIOS updates.


----------



## VulkanBros (Aug 28, 2017)

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb...9.1820407091.1503900124-1640132104.1503900124

Okay - so better 2 x 16 is the best choice - Thanks


----------



## hat (Aug 28, 2017)

2 sticks will be better than 4.


----------



## bug (Aug 28, 2017)

Look at latencies, if they're much more lax on the 16GB sticks, you may be better served by 4x8. Though going for fewer sticks would be my first choice as well.


----------



## Vya Domus (Aug 28, 2017)

Since Ryzen supports only dual channel , there is no reason to go for 4 sticks. Go for 2x16 this will also allow you to increase the amount of RAM easier should you ever need to.


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 28, 2017)

Vya Domus said:


> Since Ryzen supports only dual channel , there is no reason to go for 4 sticks. Go for 2x16 this will also allow you to increase the amount RAM easier should you ever need to.


Capacity.

Though im wondering if the OP needs 32GB... i cant break 13gb with like 30 chrome tabs and playing games...


----------



## Vya Domus (Aug 28, 2017)

Who knows , I was just pointing that out.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Aug 28, 2017)

2x16GB. There is less point of failure. Less stress on the Cpu Imc. Though for it being dense might be hard on the imc. It would more annoying diagnosing faulty memory stick if it is 4 pieces.

I am using 2x16GB. It works rather close to the actual ram speed.


----------

